# Accutron 221 Service Manual?



## phuzzy (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi,

I've recently started collecting watches, and have a couple of accutrons. My latest has a 2210 movement. I have found and downloaded the service manuals for the 214 and 218 movements, but cant find one for the 221 movement - does anyone have a link to one?

Thanks,

Toby.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Silverhawk could probably assist but then you may be doing him out of a living!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phuzzy (Sep 29, 2010)

streety said:


> Silverhawk could probably assist but then you may be doing him out of a living!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, probably right there! I have seen them for sale on ebay.com. However seems strange that the 214 and 218 manuals are freely available, but the manuals for the later models 221..230 etc are not....


----------

